# Canadian source for melamine glue



## MikeFromCanmore (Mar 13, 2016)

From reading these forums, it seems the only glue I can use for melamine is "Roo" glue, or a special TiteBond melamine glue. Fair enough. Does anyone know of a Canadian source for either of these glues, or any other glue that will work on melamine? Standard searches have come up empty.


----------



## smeyer (Nov 14, 2014)

If you're going to glue something, I'm assuming you will be covering the melamine. Why not just route off the melamine where you're gluing and glue directly on the particleboard?


----------



## MikeFromCanmore (Mar 13, 2016)

Smeyer - I could router off one side, but the piece is 14" x 27", so a lot of routering. I hoped I could just wander down to Home Depot and buy some glue…


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

Got my Roo glue off Amazon. I assume they operate in Canada.


----------



## MikeFromCanmore (Mar 13, 2016)

Amazon.com sells TiteBond Melamine glue, but won't ship to Canada. 
Amazon.ca wants $70 for a 16 ounce tube. 
I haven't seen any listings for Roo glue. They claim to have a Canadian distributor, but that website doesn't mention it.
Maybe I should set up an import business.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Give them a call. I've never had a problem getting distributor info whenever I've called a company. Most commercial distributors are very difficult to locate via an internet search.

Heed the above suggestion or you will roo the day.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

Mike,

Any distributor that supports cabinet shops will carry Titebond Melamine. Richelieu or E.Roko, for sure, but you'd have to go to Calgary. Don't know what is in Canmore, but you could ask a cabinet shop.

Elmer's ProBond Advanced and Weldbond both also work well on melamine, available at Home Depot or Rona.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Some FAQ about Roo glue

https://rooglue.com/about-roo-glue/frequently-asked-questions/

May I ask what you application is?


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wooglue in Canada
LANCASHIRE EDMONTON CANADA 800-818-0112 
LANCASHIRE LETHBRIDGE CANADA 800-661-8050 
LANCASHIRE REGINA CANADA 800-667-3552 
LANCASHIRE SASKATOON CANADA 800-667-3028

LANCASHIRE CALGARY CANADA 800-661-4083


----------



## MikeFromCanmore (Mar 13, 2016)

AlaskaGuy - I am making a router table extension for my table saw. The melamine will be the surface. It will be bonded to a plywood support. The melamine is double sided. I could router off one side and use normal glue, but it would be a tedious router job.
Thanks for the link - I've never heard of Roo glue before yesterday!


----------



## MikeFromCanmore (Mar 13, 2016)

Mark - I'm not really from Canmore. My handle refers to and old joke on Canadian radio. Even I can't remember why it was funny back then.

I live in Ontario. I have so me old Weldbond glue, and some TiteBond III. I will try each one on a sample and see how they work.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

> AlaskaGuy - I am making a router table extension for my table saw. The melamine will be the surface. It will be bonded to a plywood support. The melamine is double sided. I could router off one side and use normal glue, but it would be a tedious router job.
> Thanks for the link - I ve never heard of Roo glue before yesterday!
> 
> - MikeFromCanmore


I helped a friend build a router table top out of 5/8 inch melamine. it was 24 inches wide and 42 inches long and we mounted it on a sheet of 3/4 inch plywood.

All we did was screw the plywood to the bottom of the melamine and face the edges off with some scrap oak.

It's as flat as flat can get. If he ever needed to change it all he would have to do is take the screws out and put a new piece of melamine on the plywood and screw it down.

That was probably 10 years ago and he's still using it.

My router table top is made out of 3/4 inch melamine 24 inches wide x 48 inches long and not mounted on a sheet of plywood. It also is faced off with oak. You can lay a straight edge anywhere on it and it's dead flat. I built my top in 2000.


----------



## MikeFromCanmore (Mar 13, 2016)

bruc101 - I am using 5/8 melamine and 3/4 plywood as well. I never thought to use screws because the melamine is so thin. But the ability to replace it by simply unscrewing it makes a lot of sense. I assume you screwed from the bottom up? Or did you recess the screws into the melamine?


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

We screwed from the bottom. We put the screws in just tight enough to hold the melamine to the plywood. We also used coarse thread drywall screws.

I just gave him a called and asked him how it was holding up. He said great and I'm thinking about replacing it now and have it new again. I told him not to buy a sheet just go over to our millwork shop and tell my daughters to give you what you need since we keep a lot of it in stock.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

> Mark - I m not really from Canmore. My handle refers to and old joke on Canadian radio. Even I can t remember why it was funny back then.
> 
> I live in Ontario. I have so me old Weldbond glue, and some TiteBond III. I will try each one on a sample and see how they work.
> 
> - MikeFromCanmore


----------



## MikeFromCanmore (Mar 13, 2016)

Ah, yes - thanks for the memories.


----------



## MikeFromCanmore (Mar 13, 2016)

Well, I tried using screws, but didn't get enough thread into the melamine, so they didn't hold.

Then I tried glue - both some very old Weldbond and some new TiteBond III. Clamped them for 24 hours and both are holding very well.

For me, the solution will be glue. If I need to change the top in the future, I'll change the whole table.

Thanks for all the help


----------

